# Any serious darts players on here?



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

Back in the 70s---90s I played a lot at pub level. Say it myself I was a decent player.
BUT......
Watching the world championship on tv......those guys are amazing.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2023)

Why is this in the sports forum


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2023)

My Mum was quite good


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jan 2023)

vickster said:


> Why is this in the sports forum



Same reason it's on the sports pages of the newspapers.


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> Sport
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...



Tiddlywinks ???……in that case ?

Exertion although minimal; is there. Along with all other requirements…..🤷‍♂️


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 70s---90s I played a lot at pub level. Say it myself I was a decent player.
> BUT......
> Watching the world championship on tv......those guys are amazing.


They're throwing from the women's mark, at best, though.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2023)

Wow New Year sense of humour bypasses abound…clearly missed the smilies


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Jan 2023)

Not serious, casual pub player. I'm awful, probably would improve with practice but I don't play enough. I do watch the darts on TV from time to time.


----------



## markemark (1 Jan 2023)

I’m always serious when I play darts. I’m also very very shoot at playing darts.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 70s---90s I played a lot at pub level.



I played in the pub every night of the week back in the 70s and 80s. Minor league matches in SW London. 

But I couldn't throw an arrow now if my life depended on it.

The game has changed a lot over 40 years with different 'outs' and today's professionals are a class above the Bristows and Lowes of earlier years. It's fantastic to watch on TV.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

bluenotebob said:


> I played in the pub every night of the week back in the 70s and 80s. Minor league matches in SW London.
> 
> But I couldn't throw an arrow now if my life depended on it.
> 
> The game has changed a lot over 40 years with different 'outs' and today's professionals are a class above the Bristows and Lowes of earlier years. It's fantastic to watch on TV.



I still have a proper bristle board with a light over it. Just poor health has stopped me playing for a few years.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

bluenotebob said:


> I played in the pub every night of the week back in the 70s and 80s. Minor league matches in SW London.
> 
> But I couldn't throw an arrow now if my life depended on it.
> 
> The game has changed a lot over 40 years with different 'outs' and today's professionals are a class above the Bristows and Lowes of earlier years. It's fantastic to watch on TV.



In the 70s did you have proper feathers?
I did. Carried them in a wooden "feather darts" case in my inside jacket pocket.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> In the 70s did you have proper feathers?



It was a long time ago .. but no, I don't think so. I can't recall what the flights were made of but I don't think they were feathers. 

It was also the time when tungsten darts were starting to become popular.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (1 Jan 2023)

super smashing great. . .


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jan 2023)

jowwy said:


> Sport
> 
> 1.
> an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes


Yeah right.


----------



## Brandane (1 Jan 2023)

I was in the merchant navy after leaving school. Darts was about the only "sport" available on board ship in those days, so we played a LOT of darts. I wasn't bad, and played in the local pub league when at home. Never went out without a set of tungsten darts in my pocket, in case the opportunity arose for a game. Having said that, I only remember ever scoring the magic 180 on 2 occasions, and one of those was in a pub when I had forgotten my own darts and was playing with the pub darts - the big brass things with plastic flights! I miss the old fashioned pubs with dart boards; yet another activity disappearing.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

I played League darts for 20 odd years in the top divisions . I was only average at that level but used to hit around 6 180,s a season and have once finished a leg with 170 for which I still have the highest checkout trophy . But the level required to played a Pro level is incredible to average over 100 with 3 darts over several legs is unbelievable


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2023)

Haven't watched it on TV for a few years, sounds like it's moved on to a proper professional game, I presume the prizes have increased significantly to attract those that are willing to train. Do the women & men still play separate tournaments, would have thought with the new PC they would have combined, it's not a 'power' sport.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> Haven't watched it on TV for a few years, sounds like it's moved on to a proper professional game, I presume the prizes have increased significantly to attract those that are willing to train. Do the women & men still play separate tournaments, would have thought with the new PC they would have combined, it's not a 'power' sport.


A new governing body, the UKDA, took over when when the BDO went in 2020 after a farcical last championship in 2020, no sponsor(lower prize money) and entries under false names. The PDC had already been formed following the fallout over prize money in the 90's. Now you have a new organization(UKDA) trying to make its mark in its first full year.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

There's posts disappeared!


----------



## Beebo (2 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 70s---90s I played a lot at pub level. Say it myself I was a decent player.
> BUT......
> Watching the world championship on tv......those guys are amazing.



Bobby George threw the first 3 dart average over 100 in 1979. 
Now you wouldn’t stand a chance of winning with that score. 
The PDC has massively improved the game. The boards are better, the wire thinner, the darts more streamlined. Plus players are now full time professionals. 
When you could watch the two world championships side by side the quality of darts was worlds apart. 
You had average players like Martin Adams winning the BDO championship but he wouldn’t have coped in the PDC. Partly because it is now a bear pit, which is the only thing I dislike about the modern game.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Brought up to play 301/501 then moved here where we played 'round the board'........the lowest number of throws for RTB is 9 darts and I had that a few times at my peak.......no chance now😀


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2023)

Would not RTB be 20? Or am I miss understanding?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> Would not RTB be 20? Or am I miss understanding?


Doubles count in RTB so.....
Double 1
3
Double 4
Double 9
19
20
Bull.
Long time since I played seriously but you get my point.

Edit
Maybe......
9
Double 10 etc


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> Do the women & men still play separate tournaments, would have thought with the new PC they would have combined, it's not a 'power' sport.



Yes ... Fallon Sherrock (spelling?) is a great woman darts player and she's competing against men in pro tournaments


----------



## Beebo (3 Jan 2023)

I’m by no means a serious player but got a new board for Christmas as I enjoy throwing a few darts. 












I knocked up the back board with some off cuts and spare paint. 

Should I go with the padded protector or better without?


----------



## Beebo (3 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 70s---90s I played a lot at pub level. Say it myself I was a decent player.
> BUT......
> Watching the world championship on tv......those guys are amazing.



The standard of darts in the final was unbelievable. 
Over 30 180s and possibly the greatest leg of darts ever seen, with 2 possible 9 dart finishes. 
As you say the standard now is light years above even what we saw in the 80s and has even moved on from the Phil Taylor era.


----------



## Beebo (3 Jan 2023)

View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=AcL6bRdbO-4&feature=shares


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jan 2023)

Beebo said:


> View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=AcL6bRdbO-4&feature=shares




ridartulous!


----------



## Beebo (4 Jan 2023)

Just doing a bit of research into prize money, which is clearly a huge driver behind the quality of darts. 
In 1995 the prize money for winning was £12,000. This was about the average annual salary for a UK worker. 
Since 2019 the winner gets £500,000. Far in excess of an average salary. 
That is why the standard has improved immeasurably.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2023)

Beebo said:


> Just doing a bit of research into prize money, which is clearly a huge driver behind the quality of darts.
> In 1995 the prize money for winning was £12,000. This was about the average annual salary for a UK worker.
> Since 2019 the winner gets £500,000. Far in excess of an average salary.
> That is why the standard has improved immeasurably.



That's what I suspected has happened, I'm sure the number of hanger oners has also increased, those that make a living off the backs of the talented sportsmen/women. Bit the same as the gasbag game, people have realised they can earn a life changing amount in a few years if they are good enough.


----------



## Alex321 (4 Jan 2023)

Beebo said:


> I’m by no means a serious player but got a new board for Christmas as I enjoy throwing a few darts.
> 
> View attachment 673271
> 
> ...



Better without. It looks far more genuine when it has a few dart holes in the surround


----------

